# Please look at picture and assist. (Sorry i dont mean to spam)



## BaboonHunter (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## BaboonHunter (Jun 14, 2013)

*Another image*


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

is it fluid filled? looks like skin


----------



## BaboonHunter (Jun 14, 2013)

its fluid, its slowly seeping now


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

I assume its the ocular scale !? you can just make out the eye through it , obviously infected I guess if its kept clean and the snakes strong and feeding it'll overcome it but may lose sight in that eye , is it from a rodent bite? you been feeding live? might want to try and get some baytril from your vet .


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

just seen its jaw looks pretty beat up as well, is it infected also? Grim outcome me thinks.


----------



## BaboonHunter (Jun 14, 2013)

My only suspision is that the male viper has biten her eye, i have watched her eye small pinkies and there hasnt been any struggle. Several people have told me i need to leave it and other people have told me i need to drain it but it seems to be getting bigger


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

you need to see a vet, where you based?


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

That has had a fang in its face.

the whole head is swollen.

A vet is required urgently.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

that looks so painful


----------



## BaboonHunter (Jun 14, 2013)

I live in south Africa, but found that this would possibly be the best forum to post that. I have a few reptile specialists coming to take a look at it


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Seen this condition in b. nasicornis before . Most likely and injury from a fang or similar (as others have said ) However , in the nasicornis it turned out to be a parasite infection .. 
May be wise to check that road too 
Al


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

PS. Not my nasicornis . There was thread on saretiles a couple of years ago . The nisi's eyes looked exactly like this


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

*SAReptiles* *Nasi*


----------



## House of Venom (Jun 23, 2013)

HAve you booked or located a vet for this yet?

Will be interested to see what it is.


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

How did this go did you get it sorted out, please updade.


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is my experience with a similar issue, her eye was just as swollen before it was drained in the first shots. She lost the eye despite oral and topical anti biotics. Has made a wonderful recovery and is doing well despite being a pirate...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/948674-candoia-carinata-mystery-eye-infection.html


----------

